# Gen 2 (diesel) transmission p0700 code



## JamesJohnson152 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello all. Yesterday while driving my check engine light came on (I was going up hill, and the transmission had to kick down). The code was a p0700 (general transmission issue). I had several more stops to make before making it home, and low an behold on the last stop of the day the check engine light went off. This morning, the check engine light has come back on (p0700 again) after pretty much the same driving conditions (again, headed up hill, transmission dropped a gear to keep the car moving). 

The car is shifting without issue, and gas mileage (as displayed by the drivers info panel), does not seam to be effected. With that said (might be me being overly sensitive) the car doesn't have the "get up and go' that I would expect. And, check engine lights freak me out! ;-)

The car has 63000 miles on it, so I am just outside the powertrain warranty. I am hoping that maybe one of you have some suggestions before I pass the checkbook over to the car dealership. Remember - this is a diesel - and most places immediately say they won't work on it - even though no diesel fluid enters the transmission! I have debated about swapping the TCU, but didn't want to get into random part swapping unless there is a known issue with these units?

Thoughts, suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would prowl around the forums for the other GM vehicles that use the 9-speed auto like the Malibu, Terrain, Traverse, etc.

There are several suggestions that come up with P0700 codes on those to try a transmission software update and change the fluid.


----------

